# Luxury Yarns 4 Less



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com

Received my 3rd order today and I am thrilled! I live in a small town and really have no place to buy yarn locally. This website offers all kinds of beautiful premium yarn at low prices, (I only buy the discounted ones, saving even more!)


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Where is the company located? In the states?


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

In Ohio.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

This company is a subsidury of Yarn Paradise which is over in Turkey. They have been going for a long time in Turkey. There yarns a beautiful, I've purchased three orders from them in Turkey.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't realize it was a subsuduary of YP. I love YP ans will have to look at differernces for best buy here in US.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yarn Paradise prices are all the same, it doesn't matter whether you actually order from them directly, or from one of there subsiduary outlets. The only difference may be in what is charged for shipping, depending upon where you live in the world. Leonora.


----------



## debidoodle (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## cameog (Sep 25, 2011)

The prices on the yarn are too good to be true? Does the yarn have a off smell or anything. Is it from a foreign country. On the web I could not figure out where they were based. Seems to be a good place to get yarn? Do you have any other information on the company? Thanks for your help


----------



## mooselk (May 14, 2011)

So you are very pleased with the quality? I've ordered some wool yarn on ebay and it actually came all the way from China....! I was pleased with it, and it was very cheap in price.

Did this come from out of the country? Just curious. It looks like some very nice yarn.........so reasonable!! I am going to have to try it!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I order directly from http://www.yarn-paradise.com/ because it's much cheaper than from that website for Luxury Yarns 4 Less.

Compare the prices, and you will see. For instance, the Acrylic yarns, if you look at the same item, at Luxury Yarns 4 Less, one type is $13.49, while you can get the exact same yarn at Yarn-Paradise's site for $9.99.

Shipping and handling charges are exactly the same from each of those sites, so if you order directly from Yarn-Paradise, you will save a good bit of money.

Some yarns have a lower mark-up on Luxury Yarns 4 Less, but all are more money than the same yarn on Yarn-Paradise.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have compared them too, and the prices on both websites change, I guess according to what is available. The best prices are on Luxury Yarns, though, especially the sales on Tuesdays. I got angora, wools, and alpaca blends for 25 cents a skein. The most I paid was 37 cents a skein (buying in quantities of 4 or 8) and even with shipping was about 1/4 of what i would have paid if i drove about 50 miles to my nearest LYS. It's tuesday, check it out! 

Luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com/promotion

this is the tuesday sale.


----------



## Beans99 (May 17, 2011)

JUSt a warning, this company ONLY uses DHL for shipping, 
and if you don't have it in your area, it is a problem. I ordered direct from Yarn Paradise, and they use DHL, and I NEVER did receive the order. So, personally, I won't order from anyone who uses DHL.



debrain123 said:


> http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com
> 
> Received my 3rd order today and I am thrilled! I live in a small town and really have no place to buy yarn locally. This website offers all kinds of beautiful premium yarn at low prices, (I only buy the discounted ones, saving even more!)


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

debrain123 said:


> http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com/promotion
> 
> this is the tuesday sale.


Hate to tell you this, but Yarn-Paradise has the same Tuesday sale, but for less:

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/promotion


----------



## cameog (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information- why is shipping so much is it from Turkey?


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

cameog said:


> Thanks for the information- why is shipping so much is it from Turkey?


Yes. Whichever site you order from, it's coming from Yarn-Paradise in Turkey.

The other site is an affiliate, where they mark up the cost of the yarn in order to make a little money for themselves, but don't actually stock the yarn or ship it themselves. There are lots of sites like that one, including one or two people here on KP who own a site. Nothing wrong with that! I have honestly considered getting one, myself, but just never have decided to do it.


----------



## missdeb (Jul 18, 2011)

Are these "real" prices??? I can hardly believe my eyes!
What yarns have you ordered?


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

Not here to argue with you! Just thought it was a good website, and you can choose aramax wordwide express shipping or usps shipping. and the prices are the same, but some are cheaper at luxury.


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

I ordered alpacas, wools and angora. the alpaca i just received is wonderfully soft, i ordered 32 skeins at 25 cents each. ($8) the shipping was around $22 (i ordered other stuff on that order) so it works out to about $1 per skein including the shipping. The quality is exceptional. I'm making the aran duffle coat and a scarf, hat and gloves.


----------



## missdeb (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a wonderful discovery!!!!
Makes one to wonder how they can do it and still make a profit!!!
Your projects sound absolutely fabulous.
Thanks for passing your discovery on!!


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

FOuND THE CALCULATOR. Including shipping, each skein was 71 cents, and arrived in 6 days. And everything is top top quality.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What is DHL and I guess if I have to ask maybe I don't have it in my area
Oh I just read up... good to know that .... there are Tuesday sales..lol and that UPS delivers.. Know I can start considering projects that take several skeins of yarn... Thanks for the web site... and the sister site... both are great resources


----------



## debrain123 (Feb 26, 2011)

dhl is the shipping company and i think they deliver worldwide. they also have aramex worldwide and usps worldwide.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderful! Thanks.


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> debrain123 said:
> 
> 
> > http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com/promotion
> ...


Mercy! Such a selection it is hard to make up one's mind! Great site, thanks


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually, the site is in Turkey. Here are two other sites that the yarn is sold through. 
http://www.yarn-paradise.com/search/954451-veralin-wool-yarns
https://www.iceyarns.com/
I have ordered from them several times and am very satisfied with their yarns but think you should know that the yarn is being shipped directly from Turkey. Turkey seems to the current yarn "capital" of the world. Much if not most of the yarns sold domestically comes from Turkey, no matter what label they are wearing. The Spa yarn from Caron Naturally, Plymouth Encore, Colorspun and Hobby Lobby's I Love this Yarn I'm working with now all come from Turkey.
Another site where you can get reasonably price yarn with free shipping to both the UK and US is Deramores: http://us.deramores.com/?gclid=COyl1KPCj6sCFeoEQAodb0aKyQ
Someone else on the forum recommended it. I've been buying James C. Brett Marble from them for about half of what I pay in my LYS or any other web site and free shipping on top of that. I'm not familiar with some of their brands because they aren't sold anywhere locally so cannot say if the price is a bargain or not. Some prices look the same as I pay at my LYS. But, the free shipping is certainly attractive. 
However, as Debrain says, Ice yarns are just about the best bargain around if you want to buy yarn for a project like a sweater, shawl, afghan or any project that uses multiple skeins of the same kind and color. For single skeins, Deramores is about as reasonable as they come and you can't order from many sites without having to pay shipping.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

debrain123 said:


> http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com
> 
> Received my 3rd order today and I am thrilled! I live in a small town and really have no place to buy yarn locally. This website offers all kinds of beautiful premium yarn at low prices, (I only buy the discounted ones, saving even more!)


I just ordered the ICE 50% alpaca and mix with merino and silk. 218 yd/skein, fine, 8 in a pkg for $9.43. It looks good online and I'm anxious to see what it feels like when it comes. Thanks for posting it for us.;-)


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

AvonelleRed said:


> debrain123 said:
> 
> 
> > http://luxuryyarns4less.onlyyarn.com/promotion
> ...


Oh, well. Live and learn...next time.... :thumbup:


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

cameog said:


> The prices on the yarn are too good to be true? Does the yarn have a off smell or anything. Is it from a foreign country. On the web I could not figure out where they were based. Seems to be a good place to get yarn? Do you have any other information on the company? Thanks for your help


They are in Turkey as several others have said. The prices are what they are and there is nothing "off" about the yarn. 
They are reliable and the yarns are beautiful. Most domestically sold yarns are made in Turkey.
One of the reasons the yarn is less is because you buy by the package rather than the skein. Most pacakges contain 400g whether that is 4, 100g skeins or 8, 50g skeins. There are some skeins of different weights, but most are 50g or 100g. Every skein in every package (with few exceptions) are the same color and the same kind of yarn. They have hundreds of kinds of yarns for sale. Each skein of yarn has 3 photos. 1 shows the entire skien, one shows stacked skeins and one shows a close-up of the yarn next to a knitting needle for size comparison and details of colors and construction. The yarns I purchased were true to the colors on my monitor but monitors show colors differently and may need to be adjusted for color. 
There are what are called mixed lots where you get a lot of different kinds of yarn. The mixed lots are just that, mixed. There is also an occasional "garage" sale for mixed lots that haven't sold and are even more of a bargain. Every week, there is a Tuesday promotion that shows all of their sale yarns and there are a lot. Many are marked down to $0.37/skein and some even $0.25/skein.


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

This company uses their terms very casually The yarn they call "cashmere" has only 5% cashmere. That's fine if you want mostly acryllic, but you really aren't getting a luxury yarn at a bargain price. I'm not saying it is bad yarn, just very misleading advertising.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

www.yarnparadise.com is the company, and it is located in Turkey. Many of the yarns are made there and some come from other places. But I have to say, what I purchased all three times, I am highly delighted with and will buy from them again. I'm a retired needle craft tutor and ex machine knitter, and have purchased yarns from many mills in person in my own Country the UK. I believe I have a very good knowledge of yarns and the construction, and would not dream of buying anything I did not consider worth the price. There yarns do not have any 'aroma' that you would not expect. Some natural fibres can occassionaly have a slight 'aroma', one which I have myself - pure angora, and was purchased from a yarn mill in the UK, but it is not an 'aroma' that will stay with the yarn once washed. I highly recommend this yarn company, they have some brilliant yarns and are adding to their stock, new yarns all the time. As for shipping someone else has stated that they only use DHL for shipping and if you don't have then in your area it is a problem!!!!!! This is not so, they have 4 different methods/firms now shipping for them, and you can select the one you want yourself, which will be the cheapest one to your country, like I did. Purchase from them with confidence, I don't think you will be disappointed. Leonora.


cameog said:


> The prices on the yarn are too good to be true? Does the yarn have a off smell or anything. Is it from a foreign country. On the web I could not figure out where they were based. Seems to be a good place to get yarn? Do you have any other information on the company? Thanks for your help


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I was very pleased with all three orders, and will buy from them again, and it comes from Turkey. Leonora.


mooselk said:


> So you are very pleased with the quality? I've ordered some wool yarn on ebay and it actually came all the way from China....! I was pleased with it, and it was very cheap in price.
> 
> Did this come from out of the country? Just curious. It looks like some very nice yarn.........so reasonable!! I am going to have to try it!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry Beans99, they do not just use DHL for shipping any longer. They have 4 different methods/firms shipping for them now, and it is up to you which one you want to use to ship to your country, like I did. Leonora.


Beans99 said:


> JUSt a warning, this company ONLY uses DHL for shipping,
> and if you don't have it in your area, it is a problem. I ordered direct from Yarn Paradise, and they use DHL, and I NEVER did receive the order. So, personally, I won't order from anyone who uses DHL.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday 

Have a lovely day


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

fabknitter66 said:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> Have a lovely day


?


----------

